# Snake, cash seized in drug raids



## varanid_mike (Apr 15, 2010)

*Published On:* 4-15-2010
*Source:* ABC news

Police executed warrants at 18 addresses in Frankston, Carrum Downs, Cranbourne, Langwarrin, Hampton Park, Skye, Somerville and Rosebud.

Five men and two women have been arrested and are expected to appear in the Frankston Magistrates Court.

They are facing charges including drug trafficking, possessing proceeds of crime and firearms offences.

Police seized six firearms, a boat and five jet skis.

They also found over over $230,000 in cash, 1.5 kilograms of amphetamines and a Darwin carpet python.

The snake has been taken to an animal shelter.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 15, 2010)

Those Darwins hang out with some bad company .


----------



## dottyback (Apr 15, 2010)

everyone is dodgy out Frankston way..


----------



## kupper (Apr 15, 2010)

Have a feeling a Darwin python might be at the next VHS meeting lol


----------



## varanid_mike (Apr 16, 2010)

Maybe, I have to talk to DSE about what to do with it as it did come from unusual circumstances. Very nice snake though.
Mike


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 16, 2010)

Dont blame the Darwin, He was just in the wrong place at the wrong time, not part of an interstate drug tradeing ring i am sure


----------

